# [SOLVED] How to remove stock SMS app in android?



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

I installed a custom ROM in my phone (Dell XCD28) however, I don't like its default messaging app, hence I installed GoSMS. Now, whenever I get a message, it receive two copies of the same message. I tried disabling notifications in the stock app, but it doesn't help. I therefore want to remove it for good, but I cannot do so from the settings>applications. Can anyone tell me an alternate method to do so?

Thanks,


----------



## devx (Feb 13, 2012)

Brother., try *Uninstall Master*


----------



## rajeevk (Feb 13, 2012)

May be something like *Task Manager* there as in Samsung Phones. Helps a lot in uninstalling apps.


----------



## noob (Feb 13, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hi,
> 
> I installed a custom ROM in my phone (Dell XCD28) however, I don't like its default messaging app, hence I installed GoSMS. Now, whenever I get a message, it receive two copies of the same message. I tried disabling notifications in the stock app, but it doesn't help. I therefore want to remove it for good, but I cannot do so from the settings>applications. Can anyone tell me an alternate method to do so?
> 
> Thanks,



See if there is option in Stock SMS app to disable notifications. Also i remember that GoSMS handles this and has option to configure same. Check SETTINGS area in both Apps.


----------



## Krow (Feb 13, 2012)

Disabling notifications worked for me. Dunno what is the problem in your phone


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 13, 2012)

*freeze* the msg app using link2sd or titanium backup


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

use titanium backup & delete the stock sms app. but do a nandroid backup first. if GoSMS is dependent on the default sms app, you'll not be able to send/receive sms.

once *krow* deleted the default calendar app and any app dependent on calendar stopped functioning. you may also try freezing the app.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

Does GoSMS depend on the stock app?

Also, I double checked, notifications are disabled in the stock app and are enabled in GoSMS. Yet, I get two messages.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> use titanium backup & delete the stock sms app. but do a nandroid backup first. if GoSMS is dependent on the default sms app, you'll not be able to send/receive sms.
> 
> once *krow* deleted the default calendar app and any app dependent on calendar stopped functioning. you may also try freezing the app.


Correct. Thus OP should just freeze it with TB Pro 
Besides there should be some settings in Go SMS app to make it default or something, or I could be wrong...


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

What do you meant by freezing the app? Will it cease to function? How do I go about this?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What do you meant by freezing the app?



kind of isolating the app.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Will it cease to function?



yup.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How do I go about this?



titanium backup


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2012)

Just checking, everytime you get a message, does your phone ring twice? Or is your problem that the same message is stored in both applications?

If it is the latter, then don't do anything. Just keep deleting messages periodically. Alternatively, in the stock messaging app you may set message limits in threads to 1 (I am not sure if this will affect GO SMS too).

If you hear two ringtones for each message, then proceed with freezing the stock messaging app. If not, do not do so.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

Got titanium backup, but says that apps can be frozen/unfrozen in donate version only


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2012)

^Please answer my query.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> Just checking, everytime you get a message, does your phone ring twice? Or is your problem that the same message is stored in both applications?
> 
> If it is the latter, then don't do anything. Just keep deleting messages periodically. Alternatively, in the stock messaging app you may set message limits in threads to 1 (I am not sure if this will affect GO SMS too).
> 
> If you hear two ringtones for each message, then proceed with freezing the stock messaging app. If not, do not do so.



It rings only once, I will try setting a limit in the stock app.

PS: I removed GoSMS and got Handcent instead. Will check if problem persists.


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes. The messages do get stored in both places. I think I misunderstood your problem earlier. 

Problem will be there. Try setting limit in the stock app and see if it affects Handcent as well.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

Update : The problem has been resolved with Handcent. I think it was a bug in GoSMS.

I did set a limit in the stock app though. The min number of messages is 10.


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2012)

Good to know. Closing thread. PM mods if you want it opened.


----------

